# Lamp maximum wattage and CFL wattage



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey all I have a question...

so my lamp says max 60W, I am assuming 60W incandescent...?

I am putting a 23W CFL in it.. which the box says is equivalent to 100w..

Is this too much for my lamp??? :|

It works... but I don't want it to catch on fire or somethign when I am not around lol


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

No, you will be fine.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

It's okay. The 'max 60 watts' refers to incandescents, which run very hot and can melt plastic fixtures. Incandescents put out about 90-95% heat and 5-10% light, while fluorescents put out about 20-25% heat and 75-80% light. So a 23w fluorescent gives about the same amount of light as a 100w incandescent, but far less heat -- and with 23% the energy consumption.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks !


----------

